
Category Theory for Programmers [pdf] - ColinWright
https://unglueit-files.s3.amazonaws.com/ebf/e90890f0a6ea420c9825657d6f3a851d.pdf
======
redtuesday
He also has a three videos series about it on youtube.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/DrBartosz/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/DrBartosz/playlists)

